
Solution: ‘The Slippery Math of Causation’ - dfee
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-math-of-causation-puzzle-solution-20180629/
======
outlace
This more related to the omnigenic model that’s referenced in the article: if
every gene affects most traits we care about, maybe studying genes is too low-
level for most things? Like of course a massive collection of atoms caused
world war 2 but we gain no explanatory power by studying sociological
conflicts at the level of atoms. Perhaps we need to find a higher level of
abstraction over genes, such as gene networks.

------
nonbel
This has nothing to do with causation. The solution to the first problem is
this simple:

    
    
      if((a > 1 & b > 1 & c > 1) | 
         (a < 1 & b < 1 & c < 1)){
        event
      }else{
        no_event
      }
    

They introduce a bunch of artificial constraints and then get into weirdness
about "cubies" and 3-D sandwiches which is fine for a puzzles sake but what
does this have to do with "the math of causation"?

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Your solution does not solve the problem posed.

I suggest you read the article again - mors than once.

~~~
nonbel
If by problem posed you mean the one with artifical constraints then sure.
Once again, what does that have to do with "math of causation though".

